# Need some help In Western Cape



## Dietz (15/5/18)

Hi Guys and Galz,

So this is a strange request I know, but Im out of ideas now and this is the only community that I am part of, so Im tryin my luck.

My cars engine has been giving endless crap for a few months, Im replacing spark plugs on Literally EVERY Trip I drive the car, she uses 5l oil every 10days ontop of this she smokes like a Show plane at the airshow (not even joking, if you live in CT you have probably made some hand gestures towards my smoke machine on wheels) and has now finally decided that its finished, She is needing an engine over haul and will be booked in Monday (no vape goodies for a looooong time)
So now I am stuck without transportation for the next week to two weeks.

Is there anyone here who travels Mon - Friday From *Brackenfell South to Parow *(about 1 KM from N1 City) and back that I can pay to lift with for a week, possibly for two weeks Please?

Other than that, worst case scenario I will have to buy a cycle on gumtree or something and get my Cycling on.
A rental car (rent a cheapie) works out too expensive and I tried renting a scooter but I dont have a bike license, I even offered to demonstrate my riding skills in the parking for him, but he did not think that was humorous at all...

*Please tag a friend if you think they might be able to help, Thanks*

Thanks
D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (15/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Hi Guys and Galz,
> 
> So this is a strange request I know, but Im out of ideas now and this is the only community that I am part of, so Im tryin my luck.
> 
> ...


Times like this, I wish we could do multiple simultaneous ratings...

Cars are glorious creations that have made the world a smaller place and made our personal worlds so much bigger. Until ish goes wrong.

Is it not an option to work from home and Uber in once or twice a week? 

Lols at the smoking like Show plane. 

I'm sure you'll be able to sneak in a larnie juice or 2 every now and then until the budget recovers.

Best of luck bud, hope you come right.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (15/5/18)

craigb said:


> Times like this, I wish we could do multiple simultaneous ratings...
> 
> Cars are glorious creations that have made the world a smaller place and made our personal worlds so much bigger. Until ish goes wrong.
> 
> ...


Nope, my boss believes you dont work when you're at home, even in situations like this. Very old school.
yeah man, I can only be humorous about this otherwise id go crazy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/5/18)

Sorry to hear about ur situation @Dietz if u were anywhere near me I would have dropped u

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (15/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Sorry to hear about ur situation @Dietz if u were anywhere near me I would have dropped u


Thanks Bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (15/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Hi Guys and Galz,
> 
> So this is a strange request I know, but Im out of ideas now and this is the only community that I am part of, so Im tryin my luck.
> 
> ...



My brother (Brackenfell) has cycling buddies. I'll whatsapp him and ask if he can ask around - maybe someone has an old bike. But Brackenfell to Parow is far, if you're not a seasoned cyclist!! I'll get back to you asap

EDIT: Do you have enough juice to tide you over for a while? PM me if you don't. I'll get some to you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## craigb (15/5/18)

Hooked said:


> My brother (Brackenfell) has cycling buddies. I'll whatsapp him and ask if he can ask around - maybe someone has an old bike. But Brackenfell to Parow is far, if you're not a seasoned cyclist!! I'll get back to you asap
> 
> EDIT: Do you have enough juice to tide you over for a while? PM me if you don't. I'll get some to you


@Hooked just remember that @Dietz is a joburger, that trip is what we (current and former joburgers) call a warmup. 

I'm sure something will come up soon dude.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (15/5/18)

craigb said:


> @Hooked just remember that @Dietz is a joburger, that trip is what we (current and former joburgers) call a warmup.
> 
> I'm sure something will come up soon dude.



Yep my brother would also call it a warm-up

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dietz (15/5/18)

Hooked said:


> My brother (Brackenfell) has cycling buddies. I'll whatsapp him and ask if he can ask around - maybe someone has an old bike. But Brackenfell to Parow is far, if you're not a seasoned cyclist!! I'll get back to you asap
> 
> EDIT: Do you have enough juice to tide you over for a while? PM me if you don't. I'll get some to you


Thanks alot @Hooked I appreciate your help! 

I am Amazed every day at the kindness and Generosity of this forum when it comes to helping each other I am lucky enough to have been offered help from @Raindance and I get to meet another CT Forum member! Some awesome morning conversations im Sure 

Thanks mil to the Awesome Mr @Raindance for helping me out, I really appreciate it a lot!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (15/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Thanks alot @Hooked I appreciate your help!
> 
> I am Amazed every day at the kindness and Generosity of this forum when it comes to helping each other I am lucky enough to have been offered help from @Raindance and I get to meet another CT Forum member! Some awesome morning conversations im Sure
> 
> Thanks mil to the Awesome Mr @Raindance for helping me out, I really appreciate it a lot!



Awesome, @Raindance!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (16/5/18)

Great to hear
Kudos to you @Raindance !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## craigb (16/5/18)

Awesome news @Dietz must be a huge relief.

And @Raindance you're a legend!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Stosta (16/5/18)

Epic stuff @Raindance !

Don't forget to share any dirt you get on @Dietz with us on here! We also want to see some carpooling hand-checks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Dietz (16/5/18)

craigb said:


> Awesome news @Dietz must be a huge relief.
> 
> And @Raindance you're a legend!


Most definitely!! I was just sitting this morning and thinking how easily bad stress can overwhelm and infest your mind, But then just as easily does a simple kind gesture from another person change all the worlds problems for another.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dietz (16/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Epic stuff @Raindance !
> 
> Don't forget to share any dirt you get on @Dietz with us on here! We also want to see some carpooling hand-checks!


@Stosta What is this "Dirt" that you speak of, I have already started working on my Monologue so that I do not come across as Too much of a weirdo

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (16/5/18)

Dietz said:


> @Stosta What is this "Dirt" that you speak of, I have already started working on my Monologue so that I do not come across as Too much of a weirdo


Not to worry about comming across as a weirdo, i suffer from the same, lol.

All I know is that the Jimny is going to get hotboxed something awesome.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (16/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Not to worry about comming across as a weirdo, i suffer from the same, lol.
> 
> All I know is that the Jimny is going to get hotboxed something awesome.
> 
> Regards



We need a photo @Raindance 
Can't wait!
You and @Dietz in the Jimny with vapour coming out of all the crevices!
hehe

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (16/5/18)

Hooked said:


> Awesome, @Raindance!


Just passing forward a kindness I received in a similar situation when my bakkie gearbox needed repairs at the most inconvenient of times. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Dietz (21/5/18)

I dont know if Im more sad or more happy for my car. At least she is in now and I will get a working vehicle back

Had a hellova mission getting my car to the mechanic this morning and then my Mod decides to stuff up too, so needed some nic for the nerves this morning. Now I have to Hold the tank and kinda press it into the mod with one hand and with the mod in the other hand. If Im lucky Ill get a puff out without the screen giving a 'check atty' error or resistance jumps. 

Im sure @Raindance is going to have a laugh this afternoon on our drive home when he sees me vaping
This Is in my mind what it feels/looks like to vape now:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (21/5/18)

Dietz said:


> I dont know if Im more sad or more happy for my car. At least she is in now and I will get a working vehicle back



This image takes me back to my college days !! this is the traditional way to smoke w***. These people are commonly called "Baba" in India. They are believed to posses magical powers and can jinx /curse you if you annoy them. 

Do you have a spare mod for the time being ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (21/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> This image takes me back to my college days !! this is the traditional way to smoke w***. These people are commonly called "Baba" in India. They are believed to posses magical powers and can jinx /curse you if you annoy them.
> 
> Do you have a spare mod for the time being ?


Bhang and Chillums, Ive also read about the magical gifts these guys have, I find different culture's traditions fascinating!

No I do not but I will hopefully have a backup by next week sometime, then I will strip, repair and repaint/hydrodip my Gpriv.

I can go a few days without a vape so its not a train smash, worst case it stops working completely and I fix it, but I didnt want to open it up just to fix and later have to open it up again when I want to redo the paint work on it. So I am just waiting to get my grubby little paws on another mod next week and then fix this guy up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (22/5/18)

I got the Gpriv disassembled and the problem is one cable on the 510 connector is off, but the bigger problem is the 510 connector is broken, It looks like the 510 connector was assembled from two parts by machine press press that now came loose so I can fix the connector either.

Now, does anyone know where (Locally) I can buy a 510 connector?

Reactions: Like 2


----------

